# Anti-Roux Challenge



## Sion (Jun 4, 2016)

My challenge to the community is simple; do a Roux solve- BUT HOLD UP! You are not allowed to use any slice or wide/lowercase movements! You are also prohibited from doing any movement that would simulate slice moves, such as: (R' L x'). Using something like (R' U U' L x') as a loophole is also prohibited.

Please provide scramble and solve, showing your solutions to F2B, CMLL, and LSE, in order.

OH! I FORGOT TO MENTION! The solve with the fewest moves will get a special edition purple S-0 tempest. Only 5 will ever be made!

Second through fourth fewest moves will get a choice of the following colors of S-0 Tempest:

Black, burgundy, gunmetal (dark silver), periwinkle, seafoam green, white, primary, cream, and dark orange. These colors aren't confirmed, but these are what I hope to be released as color variants for the tempest.

Fifth through Tenth fastest solves will get you a gold S-0 logo for your cube, and not the default black logo!


Good Luck!


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 5, 2016)

are you allowed to do L' x' instead of r'? 

and how is LSE even possible?


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2016)

GuRoux said:


> are you allowed to do L' x' instead of r'?
> 
> and how is LSE even possible?



L' x'is allowed. 

As for LSE, that for you to figure out


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 5, 2016)

I did it!!!

R2 D L2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 D2 B' R' B F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B'

y' x' 
U' R U R' D L2 D2 //FB
L2 x2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U L' x' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //SB
U' F R U R' U' F' U2 R U' L' U R' U' L //CMLLEO
U' L x U2 L' x' U' R U' R' U2 L U L' U L U2 L' U L2 x2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U L' B2 x' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' x U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 //LSE


----------



## APdRF (Jun 5, 2016)

R' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 R U' B' L' B' R2 F' L2 D' R' U F

B U B U' B' R F L2 D2 U' F' // FB
F' L' U2 L F U F R2 F' U B U' B' // SB
R' U R2 D L' B2 L D' R2 U' R // CMLL
F2 L' B' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U B L F2 U // LSE

Yay!


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 5, 2016)

APdRF said:


> R' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 R U' B' L' B' R2 F' L2 D' R' U F
> 
> B U B U' B' R F L2 D2 U' F' // FB
> F' L' U2 L F U F R2 F' U B U' B' // SB
> ...


that move count compared to flightless penguins


----------



## APdRF (Jun 5, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> that move count compared to flightless penguins



Hahaha, I guess my scramble was easier? FB was pretty straight-forward, but I had problems to avoid an F B', because my first idea was R F B' L2 D2 U' F', that it's not permited. Also having a 3 edges LSE to finish was cool


----------



## WiggiCubes (Jun 5, 2016)

Scramble - B' D2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' D' L' B2 D2 U R D R' F2

Solve - L2 D B2 R2 B
X R U' R2 U R F U F' R U' R'
Y R U R' U2 L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L F' U F R' F R F' B' U' B U' B' U2 B R' F R U F U' F' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U


----------



## pinser (Jun 5, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D U R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 F2 L' F2 U' F' U' L2 U2
U' L2 F2 R' B2 D' B R' F2 R' F D' F' D2 R' F D' F' B R F' R' F B' F' B//NMRouxBlocks + Stuff
U B2 //"LSE"
24 HTM 
Yeah, I cheated (It was one of Porky's FMC solves)

This one I got 12.53 in a speedsolve.
Scramble: F2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 R B' F2 D B' R' U2 F' D' U2 R
B R' U2 D F L R D' U' R' L2 U L R' U R2 L' U' L U L' //F2B + stuff
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U //"LSE"
30 Moves
Hmmm I executed the EPLL with M moves, does that mean I'm disqualified?


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2016)

Do we have to use a specific scramble? I just used the first one from qqTimer. Otherwise people could go back to their PB and find easy scramble or something.
U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B R' U B' U L'

y2 // Inspection
F' L' D' U2 L F2 L' // FB (blue) square (7/7)
y R2 U F2 L' U L // Finish FB (blue) (6/13)
y R U R2 F2 y' // SB square (4/17)
B' U B2 U B2 U2 B2 // Finish F2B (7/24)
y' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R2 // CMLLEO (9/33)
U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // LSE (11/*44*)

alg.cubing.net

Edit: Oh, by the way... what is the S-0 Tempest? I've searched it and it's a new cube, but there doesn't seem to be very much information on it. Have there been any prototypes or anything made?


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2016)

TDM said:


> Do we have to use a specific scramble? I just used the first one from qqTimer. Otherwise people could go back to their PB and find easy scramble or something.
> U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B R' U B' U L'
> 
> y2 // Inspection
> ...



It's a cube i'm designing with QiYi. On their request, I'm not allowed to show any sketches or models.


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 6, 2016)

Guys ! Since there isn't a fixed scramble for this competition, here's a scramble for the competition

*R U2 R U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B R2 U F2 R D' B2 F2 R' U' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' F R F2
*
Since I put the scramble, I won't be participating


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> Guys ! Since there isn't a fixed scramble for this competition, here's a scramble for the competition
> 
> *R U2 R U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B R2 U F2 R D' B2 F2 R' U' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' F R F2
> *
> Since I put the scramble, I won't be participating


You might want to use a random state scramble. That one looks a bit too long.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2016)

TDM said:


> Do we have to use a specific scramble? I just used the first one from qqTimer.



I used the first from qqTimer aswell.


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 6, 2016)

scramble: *D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L *
Here it is....


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 6, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> scramble: *D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L *
> Here it is....


x2 R' U2 R F2 U B D'// "FB" (7/7)
F R2 F' U2 R U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'// SB forced CMLL+EO skip (I did CP and easy WV plus EO) lucky EPLL skip. (15/22)

Feel free to disqualify me since I did more Petrus (the FB was on purpose) than Roux. The EPLL skip was lucky though (and almost *all* the cases were lucky).

My first real true FMC attempt and by far a pb over anything else I've ever done.


Spoiler: full description



x2 R' U2 R F2 U B D'// "FB" (7/7)
F R2 F'// EO+CP
U2 R U' R// Square
U R U2 R'//F2L-1+pair (spot WV)
U2 R U2 R'// WV leading to OLL/CPLL skip (known) EPLL skip (not known).


----------



## Sion (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll count it, making you most poised for the purple Tempest!


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> x2 R' U2 R F2 U B D'// "FB" (7/7)
> F R2 F' U2 R U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'// SB forced CMLL+EO skip (I did CP and easy WV plus EO) lucky EPLL skip. (15/22)
> 
> Feel free to disqualify me since I did more Petrus (the FB was on purpose) than Roux. The EPLL skip was lucky though (and almost *all* the cases were lucky).
> ...


well I don't think anyone's beating that

You even beat the guy who posted one of porky's FMC solves


----------



## Sion (Jun 6, 2016)

Isn't that technically a uwr?


----------



## kbrune (Jun 6, 2016)

If there are prizes to be won. Shouldn't a scramble be provided to equal the playing field. I can simply do 100 solves and pick my best.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 6, 2016)

kbrune said:


> If there are prizes to be won. Shouldn't a scramble be provided to equal the playing field. I can simply do 100 solves and pick my best.


A scramble was provided: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/anti-roux-challenge.61180/#post-1176094
And thanks to everyone!  especially Sion for making the solve count


----------



## theradhaxor (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. I feel like vexatious(did I spell that right) should get some sort of reward for taking his/her time to set the scramble, knowing that he/she would now not be able to enter the competition. Without him/her taking their time there would be no fair playing field


----------



## pinser (Jun 7, 2016)

Disclaimer: This solve is not legit because I used jarcs for FB and IF for insertion, but everything else was skillz. Also, it's not quite roux.
Almost as good as shadowslice...


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L
R' D2 R B2 //FB
D2 F2 D2 F' D F2 D2 F' D R' * D R D' U' //SB + Skip
*: R B' L' B R' B' L B, 2 moves cancel
Total = 24 HTM



E: You know, I'm thinking that a solve that doesn't use any M or wide moves isn't roux by definition...


----------



## theradhaxor (Jun 7, 2016)

Okay here's my solution to the scramble, and it's completely roux except for two moves

z2 y
L' B L B' L' D' U2 L U' L2 U2 L' D2 L2// FB
U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R'// SB
y R' U2 F U F' R F U2 R' U' R U F// Cmll(COLL) + LSE

41 moves HTM done without anything but a cube in an hour(because you aren't allowed to use software right?)

Edit: not in an hour after I changed an alg


----------



## Okboyyyy (Jun 7, 2016)

theradhaxor said:


> Okay here's my solution to the scramble, and it's completely roux except for two moves
> 
> z2 y
> L' B L B' L' D' U2 L U' L2 U2 L' D2 L2// FB
> ...


Yay a solve that's actually roux.

Also what do I do to enter?


----------



## Sion (Jun 7, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> scramble: *D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L *
> Here it is....



Here's my prize for you: your own scramble so you can compete:

L' F' U' R' F' U' L' F' D' L F D' R F' D L' B' U L' F U' 

Good luck Vexatious!


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 7, 2016)

Sion said:


> Here's my prize for you: your own scramble so you can compete:
> 
> L' F' U' R' F' U' L' F' D' L F D' R F' D L' B' U L' F U'
> 
> Good luck Vexatious!



Thanks(btw I'm lost what happened)


----------



## Sion (Jun 7, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> Thanks(btw I'm lost what happened)



I knew you felt upset because you provided the scramble, and you thought that made you void to this challenge. I decided to provide you with your own personal scramble so you could compete in this competition!


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 7, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> Thanks(btw I'm lost what happened)



anyway here's my solve

x z'

U L' F D' F2 U' L' x' F' U' F// FBlock
U' R2 F R F' R' U R U2 R' U R U R U' R' U' R U// SBlock
R2 U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 U2// CMLL plus skip(kinda zbll)

Yay roux

43 HTM


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 7, 2016)

Sion said:


> I knew you felt upset because you provided the scramble, and you thought that made you void to this challenge. I decided to provide you with your own personal scramble so you could compete in this competition!



Thank you very very much. I was doing the solve so I couldn't read what you said. I appreciate it so much. Sorry if my message sounded rude but it wasn't meant that way.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 7, 2016)

Sion said:


> Please provide scramble and solve, showing your solutions to F2B, CMLL, and LSE, in order.
> Good Luck!







shadowslice e said:


> A scramble was provided: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/anti-roux-challenge.61180/#post-1176094
> And thanks to everyone!  especially Sion for making the solve count



Read OP again 
And there are a bunch of entries before that scramble was added


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 7, 2016)

TDM said:


> Do we have to use a specific scramble? I just used the first one from qqTimer. Otherwise people could go back to their PB and find easy scramble or something.





Vexatious said:


> Guys ! Since there isn't a fixed scramble for this competition, here's a scramble for the competition
> 
> *R U2 R U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B R2 U F2 R D' B2 F2 R' U' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' F R F2*





TDM said:


> You might want to use a random state scramble. That one looks a bit too long.





Vexatious said:


> scramble: *D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L *
> Here it is....





kbrune said:


> Read OP again


Read later in the thread. All later solutions were done with this scramble except for vexatious's.

Though I admit it should go in the op.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 7, 2016)

@shadowslice

Fair enough. But yeah should have been edited into OP


----------



## Vexatious (Jun 7, 2016)

What does OP mean in this case(not old pchmann right?)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 7, 2016)

Vexatious said:


> What does OP mean in this case(not old pchmann right?)


Original Post


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 7, 2016)

Here is my solution, I solved it thinking with the rules but to be honest it looks more like a ZZ solve 
It was fun 

47 HTM

/* Scramble */
D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R U B2 F U L F2 D2 U L

/* Solve */
xy
L F' L' F R2 L' D2 L U' L' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // FB
U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U'// SB-1
L U2 R' U' R U2 L'// CMLL skip
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // LSE


// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Okboyyyy (Jun 7, 2016)

Scramble is the scramble given

x2 R' U2 R F2 U B D'// First block
R F R F'// EO to avoid m moves
R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R// SB 
y' R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R F U R U// CMll + LSE

37 HTM moves


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2016)

So when does this contest end? Might enter, probably not gonna beat SSE, when will he get the cube? I may give it a go tho!


----------



## Sion (Jun 8, 2016)

It ends when the tempest is released. Progress is fast though.


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2016)

Sion said:


> It ends when the tempest is released. Progress is fast though.


Can't wait to test it!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 8, 2016)

I probably wouldn't actually count this in the competition, but I was playing around with the "second phase" of my solve and managed to find a better solution:


shadowslice e said:


> x2 R' U2 R F2 U B D'// "FB" (7/7)


R' U' R U' R U' F R F' U' R U2 R'//SB+CMLL+LSE (13/20)



Spoiler: deconstruction



R' U' R U' R U' (R)//playing around with different ways to do square
(R') F R F'//EO+pair+CP
U' R U2 R'// WV to LL skip


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 8, 2016)

My, my. So many people getting involved. Great job Sion! I cannot wait for this cube! I am designing the standard box for it now, hope that is OK because I was sooo busy recently. Anyway, great to see our Tempest being made!


----------

